# Zack Khan - latest offseason pics



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Taken from Flexonline

*Zack Khan checked in with Weider Headquarters today in the midst of a successful offseason. King Khan, who will make his pro debut at the Tampa Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Championships on July 17, is weighing 305 pounds in these pictures, taken on Monday, February 8.*

*"This is the heaviest and the best condition I've ever been in the offseason," Khan said. "I've still got a 34-inch waist! I'm not a fat offseason guy."*

*Khan, who stands at 5-feet, 11 inches, recently won his pro card by winning the super heavyweight and overall titles at the 2009 British Championships weighing roughly 265 pounds.*




























Does he really look dump here :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

What a monster!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

He's a monster in he! I think to progress now he has to get his quads up imo..


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah buddy! He should do very well at tampa!

Anyone know why he has a discolouration on his back? Not that it's relevant or anything


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah buddy! He should do very well at tampa!
> 
> Anyone know why he has a discolouration on his back? Not that it's relevant or anything


could be a birth mark, Or left over tan thats hard to get off.

What a unit :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

respect:thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I would fcuking love to see Zack dominate at Tampa! If he can improve by 5% from his last showing he should defo mate top 3, if not win it. The sort of people in that show would he hidetada yamagishi, silvio samuel etc...zack outmasses all of them, so if he can bring a tight package he should take it


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will be there at Tampa to watch his Pro debut!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

imagine finding Zack in your kitchen lol looking good


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

his arms are masssssive. everything is massive. one of my favourite new bb'ers.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome awesome


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

305 lb!!!

Fcuking monster!!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Weird


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

now thats what you call huge!!!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

what an effing unit !


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

future bodybuilding legend imo:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mind blowing!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

should have his name next to "one big muther****er" in the dictionary tbh :lol:


----------



## Cp90 (Jun 9, 2009)

What you reckon bois? Next british Mr.O? Might go down to the bookies and put a bet on that he will win it one day!

Mind you, whats everyone so impressed about?? I mean, i could look like that.....just need another 115 pounds or so of pure muscle to my frame! :thumb:

Plus i bet he was wearing a belt, a big one....to put it up to 305. Bet he is really 299! hahah :rockon:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

This guy is unbelivabelly full, I wonder how he gonna look in 3-4 years.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Cp90 said:


> What you reckon bois? Next british Mr.O? Might go down to the bookies and put a bet on that he will win it one day!
> 
> Mind you, whats everyone so impressed about?? I mean, i could look like that.....just need another 115 pounds or so of pure muscle to my frame! :thumb:
> 
> Plus i bet he was wearing a belt, a big one....to put it up to 305. Bet he is really 299! hahah :rockon:


I don't think it's possible to say whether he has a chance of winning the O yet. The calibre is so high at the moment and potential to win the mr o is not just based on the muscle you hold. You also have to dedicate your life to that goal and spend every waking hour making sacrifices to try and reach that goal.

If you think about all the sh1t Jay had to go through to win it once, all the sh1t shawn had to go through to never win it, it's impossible to say whether zack will be the single person out of the tens and tens of current up-and-coming pros who will one day win the O. He's only shown he has the drive to get into condition once, whereas Evan Centopani for example entered the NY pro (the 3rd most prestigious show) as his first pro show and won it, and is now taking time off to compete in the arnold classic 2011. I'd say currently evan has shown more drive and potential and if we're making predictions for the next 10 years I think he has a better chance of winning it eventually.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Cp90 said:


> What you reckon bois? *Next british Mr.O?* Might go down to the bookies and put a bet on that he will win it one day!
> 
> Mind you, whats everyone so impressed about?? I mean, i could look like that.....just need another 115 pounds or so of pure muscle to my frame! :thumb:
> 
> Plus i bet he was wearing a belt, a big one....to put it up to 305. Bet he is really 299! hahah :rockon:


I think until we see him on stage being compared to the top contenders it's very hard to say. I've seen him in the flesh just before the UK last year and he honestly made me question why I bodybuild he was so huge.

Hope he does well over the pond:thumbup1:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to see we have another monster on the world circuit. In the 90-00s we had quite a few dorian,ian harrison,eddy ellwood and ernie taylor just to mention a few.Now ?........Hope he does well:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The guy seriously needs a bigger kitchen!! My mate says he still cant get over how big Zack is when he met him. Says you dont realise untill he's there in front of you.

Very impressive.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> The guy seriously needs a bigger kitchen!! My mate says he still cant get over how big Zack is when he met him. Says you dont realise untill he's there in front of you.
> 
> Very impressive.


Ha i met dorian yates in 1994 and thought exactly the same thing about the size of him.I remember the vein in his forearm was the size of a hose pipe!(well it seemed that way).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't think it's possible to say whether he has a chance of winning the O yet. The calibre is so high at the moment and potential to win the mr o is not just based on the muscle you hold. You also have to dedicate your life to that goal and spend every waking hour making sacrifices to try and reach that goal.
> 
> If you think about all the sh1t Jay had to go through to win it once, all the sh1t shawn had to go through to never win it, it's impossible to say whether zack will be the single person out of the tens and tens of current up-and-coming pros who will one day win the O. He's only shown he has the drive to get into condition once, *whereas Evan Centopani for example entered the NY pro (the 3rd most prestigious show) as his first pro show and won it, and is now taking time off to compete in the arnold classic 2011. I'd say currently evan has shown more drive and potential and if we're making predictions for the next 10 years I think he has a better chance of winning it eventually*.


great post and especially agree with the park in bold. If evan keeps improving at the rate he has been he will be a hard man to beat in a few years IMO


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Monster


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I could be that big if I took gear :whistling: :whistling: :ban:


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

The discolouration on his back is a birth mark.

(I know Zack, that's all)


----------



## CLIFFY (Oct 14, 2006)

very impresive, how will he do against the yanks?

lets hope he goes far


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Saw Zack and spoke to him briefly last Sunday backstage at the UKBFF Scottish. What a size of a man, first time I have seen anyone that size right up close, unbelievable.

And seems like a really nice down to earth guy too, if anything a little shy?

I said to him I hope he does damage in the pros, and he said with almost an almost timid tone "I'll try... I'll do my best"

Really hope he does well, all success to him!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

The hulk!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

A couple of pics from him at a gym in the northeast this weekend. (not taken by me btw)


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> firstyl wen the op goes back and tells zack scott commented GET IT FREAKING RIGHT THIS TIME U CLUTS TO55ER, this is not a55 kissing its called liking a physique in the public domain regardless of personalities. called being grown up. pass that on c*nt.
> 
> look great zack,
> 
> ...


You mean he`ll win the Mr O more than 6 times?

Zack has an awesome physique no doubt but IMO there are so many top physiques now that to even qualify for the O is an achievement as the top 30-40 guys are all class and I`m not guaranteed he will qualify for the O in the next 2-3 years. If he does, top 5- no chance!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You mean he`ll win the Mr O more than 6 times?
> 
> Zack has an awesome physique no doubt but IMO there are so many top physiques now that to even qualify for the O is an achievement as the top 30-40 guys are all class and I`m not guaranteed he will qualify for the O in the next 2-3 years. If he does, top 5- no chance!


I love the way us brits get behind our guys. :confused1:

Ah well, we'll see, won't we? Personally I think he has such an amazing physique. Of course he has he flaws but there isn't a single bodybuilder on the scene who doesn't. Jay has a massive waist and symmetry issues (one leg bigger than the other for instance), Heath's narrow shoulders, Dexter's small calves etc.

If Zack dials it in at Tampa he'll do very very well I think.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Dan said:


> A couple of pics from him at a gym in the northeast this weekend. (not taken by me btw)


Wheres that gym mate? Is that Ian Morgans??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

defdaz said:


> I love the way us brits get behind our guys. :confused1:
> 
> Ah well, we'll see, won't we? Personally I think he has such an amazing physique. Of course he has he flaws but there isn't a single bodybuilder on the scene who doesn't. Jay has a massive waist and symmetry issues (one leg bigger than the other for instance), Heath's narrow shoulders, Dexter's small calves etc.
> 
> If Zack dials it in at Tampa he'll do very very well I think.


Zack's not competing in 2010 now due to a hamstring injury i read.


----------



## mick4049 (May 16, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Wheres that gym mate? Is that Ian Morgans??


Its Maxx muscle at hetton-le-hole. The web site is www.maxxmuscle-gym.com


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Zack's not competing in 2010 now due to a hamstring injury i read.


Ah no. That's a shame IB


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You mean he`ll win the Mr O more than 6 times?
> 
> Zack has an awesome physique no doubt but IMO there are so many top physiques now that to even qualify for the O is an achievement as the top 30-40 guys are all class and I`m not guaranteed he will qualify for the O in the next 2-3 years. If he does, top 5- no chance!


You guys always forget clearly uncle joe loves him :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

he's a tank, he'll do well.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

some size of a bloke there:cool2:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

He is a rather large dude!


----------

